# Dallas Basketball's Mike Fisher on Dealing Damp



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> We say there were lots of conversations about Damp last February. We say there were Josh Howard talks and Jason Terry talks and Marquis Daniels talks, too. We say the Mavs might make some adjustments at center (which we’ll discuss below), and some of them might include the development of Damp. But as far as we’re concerned, none of them include jettisoning the 30-year-old center, who is approaching the age when big men often mature – and who is, in many senses, just fine the way he is.
> What did we all say upon the arrival of Damp and his $73-million contract? That if he can be an 8/8 guy for Dallas, he’ll be the best center we ever had here.
> Well guess what? During the regular season, ex-Golden Stater Dampier averaged better than that. He was a 9.2/8.5 guy, and with his 1.73 blocks per game, he was. … the best center we ever had here. Just as notable, those numbers exceed his career averages (8.9, 7.4, 1.5).
> And NOW you say you want more? NOW people want him to catch the ball like Jerry Rice? NOW people want him to bring the intensity of Ron Artest? NOW teammate Dirk Nowitzki wants him to be an Amare stopper, too?
> ...


More 

Can't say I completely agree with him but he does make some valid points.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, we're in a "make the best of it" situation; which means the Mavs should make Dampier the best he can be - for so many reasons. If he becomes a more focal point of the offense, what dynamic would that change? Would that open the floor for the other guys, or bog down the offense ? 

I agree, his comments put a target on his back; but I don't have a problem with his introspection if he can be critical of himself - instead of everyone bagging on him. What I DO have a problem with is when a guy won't give 100% just because he's not in the mood.

I think I've arrived at this conclusion: unless he has a major life changing event, why would we think he will become anything different at this stage of his career?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Damp the focal point of the offense? 

His game inside sucks. Hes not the type of scorer where defenses will collapse on him and leave perimeter players open. Teams will deal with him going one on one against centers.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

he may not be the type of guy tht can get 20ppg but he can certainly get 10-14ppg with just getting the ball in better positions. Having a true pg will help with tht and as damp proved in GS when he gets touches on offense he crashes the boards and blocks shots like Zo in his prime!!

The thing we need to do now is get more height NOT LESS the solution is NOT trading damp its getting him a backup or two so tht he can play balls out all the time and not worry about foul trouble as we have another competent C off the bench

obviously guys like chandler and dalembert are out of reach but i really think we have a shot at either magloire (for KVHs exiring deal) or gadzuric (mle)

then i would also like us to either resign hendo or sign horry/cliff robinson.

if u need evidence of what im saying being true have a look at the rosters of the 2 teams in the finals they both have quality size in abudence 

Detroit - wallace, wallace, McDyess, Campbell

San Antonio - Duncan, Nazr, Horry, Rasho

with my proposed signings/trades we would be as good

Dallas 05/06 - Dirk, Damp, Gadzuric, Horry/Robinson

and if u look at the 2 teams in the finals the big men on the roster follow a clear blueprint Offensive focus big man Duncan/sheed, defensive starter nazr/ben, versatile athletic vet. pf/c horry/mcdyess and reserve C with legit C size rasho/campbell

We would be just as good with Dirk(offensive focus), Damp (defensive C), Horry/Robinson (versatile pf/c) Gadzuric (reserve C with legit size)

with a big man rotation like tht i really dont see any big men in the league we cant matchup with and if some1 is killing us we have loads of fouls to give away.

i would divide the mins like this

dirk - 36mpg

Damp - 30mpg

Gadz - 18

horry/robinson - 12mpg


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

^ How about DJ?


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

mayb in the future but at the moment he is nowhere near ready according to espn watching him and ppod play 1v1 is a worse disaster then pearl harbour!


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

terry2damp said:


> he may not be the type of guy tht can get 20ppg but he can certainly get 10-14ppg with just getting the ball in better positions. Having a true pg will help with tht and as damp proved in GS when he gets touches on offense he crashes the boards and blocks shots like Zo in his prime!!
> 
> The thing we need to do now is get more height NOT LESS the solution is NOT trading damp its getting him a backup or two so tht he can play balls out all the time and not worry about foul trouble as we have another competent C off the bench
> 
> ...


Good post, I agree with every you said. If we got Gadz and Robinson/Horry I would be thrilled.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

i think its all about being flexable defensively with ur big men dampier should never be our best option against stoudamire(or a simialr type guy) u should be able to come at him with a horry/robinson or a gadzuric type player as they all match up alot better speed wise and having a really savvy vet like horry or cliff is essential to a championship team! Did any1 see horrys steals off those inbounds passes last night? they were the very epitome of the phrase ''veteran plays''


----------

